
The Snooper’s Charter would devastate computer security research in the UK - mattkevan
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/11/the-snoopers-charter-would-devastate-computer-security-research-in-the-uk/
======
tankenmate
Interesting that this posting has been "deep sixed"; it does raise some
interesting points. Maybe the phrase "Snooper's Charter" is now verboten.

